# Lost a beautiful baby girl 20+5



## KerryH1986

Ill keep this short and sweet as its still very recent and raw. Following a routine 20 week scan we was given devastating news. I was induced at 20+5 and delivered a beautiful baby girl weighing only 290g. We named her Lily. She was so tiny yet perfectly formed in every aspect. 

I still can't believe we're living this nightmare. I never suspected anything to be wrong. I don't personally know anyone who's miscarried in the 2 trimester so its hard for anyone to understand. 

Still in limbo land waiting for Lily's post mortem then its the funeral arrangements. 

Don't really know what else to say. It physically hurts to not have her here :-(


----------



## Linz88

So sorry for your loss hun, stay stong ill be thinkin of uu xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Im so sorry hun :hugs: We lost Alfie at 18 weeks into the pregnancy and Eve at 5 days old. Babyloss can be very isolating, so hope you find some support and comfort on here xxx


----------



## sunflower82

Yes I miscarried in the second trimester as 
Well at 18 weeks was a total shock for me 
My baby was a girl as well I miss her so much 
It's been one month already I'm sorry for your 
Loss hugs


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so very sorry for your loss of Lily XO It is just devastating especially when it is just totally unexpected. One day everything is fine and then the next your world is shattered :cry: I also lost my only little girl Ava at 22 weeks, went in for my appt and no heartbeat. Ava was a surprise from the start, I was 40 when I got pregnant with her, totally surprised. I already had 3 boys 21, 19 and 12 then I finally get my little baby girl and this happens. I am so sorry and always here if you ever need a friend..Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kellylynne22

so sorry for your loss. I lost my son on March 19th at 21 weeks. I didn't even know it was possible to lose a baby after what they call "the safe time" past 14 weeks. In my case he was 100% healthy, and my body just went into pre-term labor for what seems to be absolutely no reason at all. It definitely makes you feel helpless and angry...above the extreme devastation. so sorry for us all. :(


----------



## KerryH1986

Thanks everyone. This is a very weird time, I can't make sense of it. It's not even been 2 weeks since I had baby Lily but feels like a lifetime ago, time is dragging. The car seat I had ordered for her arrived today and its put me back to square 1. I'd do anything to have her here. 

Ava was my first choice as a girls name but OH said save it for the next one  

Hugs to u all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lottelotte

I am sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Lily is such a beautiful name 

I am sorry the car seat you ordered turned up, it just a cruel reminder that you just don't need

Xx


----------



## needshelp

i'm so sorry for your loss....it is so isolating at times....


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

It's been almost a month since we lost our daughter so I know the feelings you are going through. It is very confusing, soul-destroying and isolating xx


----------



## sequeena

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*I am sorry  *


----------



## lewood88

im so sorry for your loss i couldnt imagine how you must feel hun :( you had your 20 week scan same day as me i wondered where you had gone :(

its a terrible thing to loose a child but atleast she is in a special place now :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

